# :  -  -

## LAEN

,     .  - - ,       .
   (   )  ,       ,  12.
.
     .
    -  .

----------


## tayatlas

.   . 
     2011    .  -       42-43 . 
      ....       -     (   ).           "  ".   2009 .      ,  ......   .     ,     ,      (   !?) ....          "-"   .... 3 /. 
              : "   ,          ...".

----------


## LAEN

*tayatlas*, ,     ...

----------

, !
    ,         ,    3   ?))

----------


## LAEN

**,       :)     ...

----------


## LAEN

-  .

----------

,    ,        ,        ,    31,   ,  ,    ,

----------


## LAEN

.  .   ! http://vk.com/topic-15708339_32097901

----------


## Victorious

*LAEN*,  .      ,   . . 
     ,      ?   ,   . "  , -  ,        ". .   5 . 
      -  15 .   ,    -  .

----------


## LAEN

*Victorious*, ,   :)    ...
 '    .   ""   ... ֳ .     -    . 
         .

----------


## Sky

,  ,    .          ,  .   '   .

----------

